# Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (6. November 2014)

Testet und behaltet eines von sechs Corsair-Netzteilen!

*3 x Corsair HX750i:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Corsair)

*3 x Corsair CS550M:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Corsair)

Das Corsair HX750i ist ein 750-Watt-Netzteil mit 80-Plus-Platin-Zertifikat. Die Spitzeneffizienz beträgt 93 Prozent. Die Kühlung erfolgt durch einen 140-mm-Ventilator, der erst bei einer Auslastung ab 300 Watt anspringt. Das Corsair HX750i liefert maximal 25 Ampere auf den Schienen für 3,3 und 5 Volt. Für 12 Volt sind maximal 40 Ampere (Multi-Rail-Modus) beziehungsweise 62,5 Ampere (Single-Rail-Modus) vorgesehen. Mit der Software Corsair Link lässt sich die Leistung und Effizienz überwachen, zwischen Einzel- und Multischienenmodus wechseln und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit beeinflussen. Das vollmodulare Netzteil bietet folgende Anschlüsse: 1 x ATX 20+4 Pin, 2 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 12 x SATA, 8 x Molex 4 Pin, 6 x PCI-E 6+2 Pin und 2 x Floppy via Molex-4-Pin-Adapter

Beim Corsair CS550M handelt es sich um ein 550-Watt-Netzteil mit 80-Plus-Gold-Zertifikat. Die Spitzeneffizienz liegt bei 92 Prozent. Vor Überhitzung schützt ein 120-mm-Lüfter, der lastabhängig geregelt wird. 25 Ampere dürfen es auf der Schiene mit 3,3 Volt Spannung sein, die 5-Volt-Variante ist für 20 Ampere spezifiziert. Die 12-Volt-Leitung ist für bis zu 43 Ampere ausgelegt. Das Netzteil bietet Kabelmanagement und folgende Anschlüsse: 1 x ATX 20+4 Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 6 x SATA, 4 x Molex 4 Pin, 2 x PCI-E 6+2 Pin und 1 x Floppy via Molex-4-Pin-Adapter

Mehr Informationen zu den Netzteilen gibt es bei Corsair:
- Corsair HX750i
- Corsair CS550M

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games      Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Corsair die  Chance  dazu: Sechs PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Netzteil zu testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet            einen  Test eines Netzteils von Corsair verfassen? Dann  bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr das Netzteil testen möchtet und ob ihr das  Modell HX750i oder CS550M bevorzugt.   Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte sind     natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst      (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der Corsair-Netzteile gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 3,5 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und        endet voraussichtlich am 17.12.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der      vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen      müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest des HX750i muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen, der Lesertest des CS550M muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand      beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von      anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 17.11.2014, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Goyoma (6. November 2014)

Sehr geerhtes PCGH - Team,

Nachdem ich das letzte Leserreview zum Bitfenix Fury abgebrochen habe, wage ich mich diesmal ran.

Ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten intensiv in die Netzteil-Geschichte eingelesen und bin echt gespannt, welche Werte das HX 750i erzielt 

Als Testsystem kommt die Stromhungrige Plattform mit folgenden Komponenten zum Einsatz:

- AMD Phenom II X6 1045T @ 3,23 Ghz

- MSI 770-C45

- Zwei Lüfter

-1 TB HDD - Western Digital

- GTX 260 oder HD 5770 + OC


Als Gegenreiter habe ich hier folgende Netzteile:

- Enermax 82+ 625 Watt - Enermax PRO82+ II 625W ATX 2.3 (EPR625AWT II) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

- Silverstone Strider Essential Gold - SilverStone Strider Essential Series 500W ATX 2.3 (SST-ST50F-ESG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ob ich das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 mit in den Test einbeziehe, weiß ich noch nicht genau, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig.


Eine ordentliche Schreibe mit guter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik habe ich.

Diagramme und Fotos kann ich erstellen und bearbeiten, dazu steht mir eine Kamera sowie eine Bildbearbeitungssoftware zur Verfügung.


Als Messgerät kommt ein Energiekostenmessgerät zur Anwendung, mit dieser lassen sich die 3 Netzteile prima vergleichen 


Ich werde natürlich auch auf verschiedene Bewertungspunkte zurückgreifen, darunter z.B.:

> Lautstärke in 3 Lastszenarien

> allgemeiner Eindruck des Netzteils

> Lieferumfang und Zubehör

> Verarbeitung

> Detailaufnahmen und dazugehörige Erläuterungen


(...) Das waren nur ein paar meiner Gliederungspunkte.



Im Grunde genommen würde das CS550M reichen, jedoch finde ich das HX 750i bezüglich der Angaben und Optik interessanter und ansprechender, daher würde ich gerne dieses testen.
Es liegt an euch welches Ihr mir aushändigt, mit dem CS gebe ich mich auch zufrieden, immerhin zieht meine Hardware nicht allzuviel Strom.

Hier ist der Link zu meinem Review der GTX 750: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ew-zotac-gtx-750-sparsame-flamme-im-test.html

Über eine Rückmeldung und Zusage würde ich mich sehr freuen! 


Gruß,
Goyoma


----------



## headbreaker (6. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Glückauf, 

ich würde mich gern für den Test des Corsair HX750i bewerben. 

Mein System:

AMD FX 8350 @ 4.4GHz
Im Moment ist meine 770 einschickt, wenn das Geld zurück ist, werde ich mir eine Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X Tri-X mit 8 Gb
8 Gb DDR3 @ 1600GHz
Im moment ein Sharkoon WPM 700Watt ( das für mein System mit der neuen Karte vielleicht zu schwach ist) 
Es ist eine SSD und eine HDD verbaut

Ich würde bei dem Test nach folgenden Gesichtspunkten bewerten:

-Lautstärke
-Verarbeitung
-Handling gerade der Kabel
-Regelgeschwindigkeit

Um meine Schrift und Form zu begutachten denke ich bietet sich der Lesertest vom Enermax ETS-N30-HE an der in der nächsten Zeit erscheint.  

Ich denke mit meinem System lässt sich das Netzteil an seine Grenzen führen, grade da ich auch gerne übertakte.

Ich werde versuchen so umfangreich das ganze zu Dokumentieren, für Fotos nutze ich eine Canon EOS D500, für diese nutze ich noch ein Stativ.

Versuchsumgebung:
Klimatisierter Wohnraum
Digitalthermometer für Raumtemperatur
Möglichkeit über Heizungsanlage auch Sommerbetrieb(also Temperaturen über 30°C) zu Simulieren. Steuerung wird hierbei direkt Digital an der Anlage für jeden Raum geregelt.
Es würde sowohl im "offenen Tischaufbau" getestet als auch in einem Sharkoon Tauron mit 6 über das Mainboard geregelten PWM-Lüftern. 

Meine Qualifizierung hierfür möchte ich darin begründen, dass ich schon seit Jahren für mich, meine Freunde und Institutskollegen Rechner zusammenstelle und teste. Dabei kümmer ich mich sowohl um das Übertakten als auch Diagnose. 

Mit besten Grüßen
Tim alias Headbreaker


----------



## Ion (7. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Das die Mods bei so viel Off-Topic noch nicht amok gelaufen sind


 *Axt raushol*
WHUAAAA!!!!

*18 Beiträge trifft* 

1000 Schaden, Bonustreffer


Weitere Beiträge werde ich mit magischen roten und gelben Waffen angreifen 
Bitte nur Bewerbungen posten, danke


----------



## eXquisite (8. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*



> - Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.





> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.





> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.


Übung macht den Meister - 


> - Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.




Letzter veröffentlichter Testbericht : http://www.tech-review.de/include.p...59&PHPKITSID=07ff71e220748c90fcb690f85eb3694f (Hoffe mal das ist so erlaubt )

Netzteiltestbericht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...339475-review-bequiet-pure-power-l8-400w.html (Ist veraltet daher muss mal ein neuer her )

Netzteilthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...1060-netzteilliste-ubersicht-2011-2014-a.html

Auftreten wird in dem Bericht eine komplette Analyse der internen Technik des Primär und Sekundäraufbaus, Test zu Corsair Link, Effizienz + Spannungsvergleich gegen einen Haufen anderer Geräte. Welche ich dort als Vergleichsgeräte nehme muss ich dann entscheiden, in Frage kommen Geräte wie EVGA Supernova P2, Corsair CXM, SuperFlower HX, BeQuiet Pure Power L7, FSP HEXA. Überprüfung der Schutzschaltungen durch Überbrückung von Molex Steckern etc. OCP wird falls möglich auch getestet, da müsste ich dann nochmal schauen wie ich so viel Last hin bekomme.

Mein Interesse widmet sich eher dem großen HX 750i da ich lange kein Gerät mehr aus dem Hause CWT (abgesehen vom CXM aber das ist technisch eher langweilig) mehr da hatte, das mal was neues zum anschauen wäre und nicht immer dieser FSP-Einheitsbrei der anderen Labels. Das CS550M würde ich auch sehr gerne testen aber man kann hier wohl nicht für zwei Geräte bewerben und das Great Wall Gerät ist da doch deutlich uninteressanter rein technisch gesehen. 

Testsystem werde ich dann auch dementsprechend konfigurieren, falls ich das große 750 Watt Gerät erhalte wird es wohl auf AMD FX9590 + R9 290X hinauslaufen.

Gruß Arne


----------



## ebastler (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Guten Abend,

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für das Review bewerben.
Mein letztes (und erstes) Review findet sich hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...0sm-premium-qualitaet-zum-einstiegspreis.html

Dieses (über)trifft die gestellten Anforderungen in eurem Startpost, und mein Zweites wird nicht schlechter als mein Erstes, darauf passe ich schon auf 
Ich würde das Review im selben Stil machen wie das vom Cooler Master Netzteil, diesmal nicht mehr vergessen, die Blende bei den Fotos ein Wenig zu schließen (was mir so ziemlich jedes Foto in dem test ruiniert hat, und das sah ich erst danach am PC), und eventuell auch die Ripple-Messungen dieses Mal hinkriegen (habe da schon eine Idee, woran es gelegen hat...).
Effizienz und Spannungsstabilsierung würde ich natürlich anhand der selben Testszenarien bewerten und in Relation zu meinen bisherigen Ergebnissen setzen.

Technisch interessanter finde ich das HXi, da ich sehr neugierig bin, wie sich dieses praktisch verhält, und was die Software kann.
Da ich 750W allerdings nie im Leben ausgelastet kriege (mehr als 500W kriegt mein Testsystem kaum hin, momentan ist thermisch bei 450W die Grenze), sollte das eher jemand kriegen, der es auch entsprechend belasten kann.
Das "Kleine" CS wäre da eher mein "Beuteschema".

Ich wäre mit beiden Netzteilen als Reviewsamples glücklich, gebt mir (falls ihr mich als Reviewer aussucht) einfach das, wofür sich weniger Leute bewerben!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Moritz

EDIT: Etwas noch: Ich lebe in Österreich. Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Guten Morgen!

Für einen guten Test bin ich immer zu haben.
Ich schreibe öfters Erfahrungsberichte auf diversen Plattformen im Netz.
Bisher bezogen sich die meisten Berichte auf Dinge aus dem Alltag, 
in letzter Zeit kommen auch immer mehr Teile aus dem PC Bereich.

Als Testsystem sehe ich folgendes vor:
CPU:               Intel i5 4670k @ 4 Ghz
CPU Kühler:     Antec H2O Kühler 620
MB:                MSI Z87 G55
RAM:              2x 4 GB Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz
GPU:              EVGA GeForce GTX 760 Superclocked
SSD:              Sandisk Ultra Plus 256 GB
HDD1:            1TB Seagate 7200rpm
HDD2:            2TB Seagate 7200rpm
Opt:               DVD Multi Brenner

Mein derzeitiges Netzteil ist von LC Power und hat eine Gesamtleistung von 500w.
Das wäre also der Vergleichspartner für ein Corsair CS550M.

Für Bilder und Videos steht eine Fujifilm Finepix S1600 bereit.


Viele Grüße aus Essen
BlackSheep - Sebastian


----------



## marvinj (10. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Aloha PCGH,
hiermit reiche ich auch meine Lesertestbewerbung ein.
Ich bin langjähriger Leser eurer Zeitschrift freue ich mich sehr über eine solche Aktion, und freue mich, dass nun auch Netzteile angeboten werden.

Ich  bastele schon seit Jahren an Computern, dementsprechend ist Know-How  vorhanden. Dabei gehe natrlich äußerst behutsam mit den Teilen um.
Vernünftige Fotos stellen kein Problem dar, Stativ und  Hohlkehle sowie eine Lampe zur besseren Ausluchte sind auch vorhanden. 
Auch habe ich die Möglichkeit, Temperauren mit hilfe eiens Infrarotmessgerätes auszulesen, da oft eine Möglcihekit die Temperatur des NT*s auzulesen, fehlt.
Neben einem Test der Lautheit, werde ich das Design und den Leistungsaufnahme natürlich bewerten. Das Netzteil  kann bei mir einiges an Leistung erfahren, auch durch ein übertaktetes System wird viel abgefordert. An Hardware steht da folgendes (auch in der Signatur zu  sehen^^):

PC1:
AMD FX 8350 @ 4,33 Ghz ||ASUS ROG Matrix 7970 Ghz|| Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 || 8GB GSkill Ripjaws || Cooler Master A70 || Seasonic X-850 || Samsung 840 Evo + HDDs || Asus Xonar DS || NZXT Phantom Black
PC2:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T || Saphirre 6870 || Asrock Mainboard || 8GB GeiL Dragons || Enermax 550W Netzteil || 1TB HDD || Sharkoon V3S-V


VG
marvinj


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (11. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Hallo --- Bevorzugen würde ich das Corsair HX750i --- da ich 2 WAKÜ kreisläufe habe und das NT gut auslasten kann 

Würde mich auch gerne Bewerben 
Erfahrung habe ich denk ich genug. Bin von Beruf IT - Techniker (1st und 2nd level ... Hard und Softwaresupport)

testumgebung zur genüge verfügbar 
CPU : AMD FX 6350 / Intel I7
Mainboard : Gigabyte 990FX UD3
Netzteil : beQueit Purepower 730W / Enermax Triathlor 500w
RAM : 16 GB Corsair Vengeance 1866 MHz 
Mehrere Gehäuse zum testen verfügbar
GPU : Gigabyte R9 280x windforce Gigabyte / Radeon 6870 XFX 


Zwei WAKÜ Kühlkreisläufe für GPU und CPU ( 2 Pumpen + 2 AGBs usw)

Zum testen und bericht schreiben habe ich genug zeit/raum und Know how zur verfügung 

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen und es auch sehr ernst nehmen

Testen würde ich folgendes

Lautstärke der Netzteile 
Lieferumfang/Verpackung
Effizienz
Direkter Vergleich der Netzteile

Für Fotos habe ich eine Hochauflösende Digitalkamera zur verfügung + Bildbearbeitungsprogramme zur optimalen Darstellung der Netzteile 


Edit: Für meinen Test habe ich sogar meine Freundind  Sie hat ausgezeichnete Deutschkenntnisse und schreibt beruflich sehr viele Bewertungen Intern in der Kärnter Landesregierung 
nur so als Info

würde mich sehr freuen da ich das Netzteil auch sehr stark auslasten könnte bzw auch mit weniger Last betreiben um die Lautstärke zu testen 

würde mich sehr freuen und gebe 100%

Nur einer meine PCs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





danke 

lg


----------



## Dr0etker (11. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich mal für das "Corsair HX750i".

Das "Carbide 500r" und die "H110" darin würden sich über einen Corsair Bruder sicher freuen. Außerdem ist mein "Thermaltake Toughpower 750W"  schon über 7 Jahre alt und zeigt wahrscheinlich erste Altersschwächen in Form von Fiepen bei hoher CPU + GPU Auslastung. Eventuell kommt es auch von der Grafikarte, habe mich noch nicht eingehend damit beschäftigt.

Mein aktuelles System steht in der Signatur, dort findet man auch meine PC Historie seit 1992. In letzter Zeit ist mir ein leises aber gleichzeitig schnelles System wichtig geworden. Eine "NZXT G10" liegt hier und wartet auf eine zweite "H110" vom Weihnachtsmann, um sich dann mit der "HD7970" zu vereinen.

Referenzen: Erfahrungsbericht Eyefinity mit 5040x1050 an einer HD7970 und einem Phenom II X4 - ComputerBase Forum (Ich weiß, da ist noch viel Luft nach Oben!)

Zum Bilder machen habe ich eine "Canon IXUS 300 HS". Ein "VOLTCRAFT Energy Check 3000" ist auch schnell gekauft und kann dann zu Vergleichszwecken vorher/nachher benutzt werden. Mein Samsung S4 kann als DB Messgerät dienen. Als Testumgebung dient mein Zockerraum. Warme oder kalte Umgebung? Kein Problem...

Ich selbst bin 33, im Beruf als Servicetechniker und Hobbyschrauber für alles was Räder hat und Benzin verbraucht. Seit über 16 Jahren baue und verändere ich meine PCs selbst. Die PC Games habe ich mir schon gekauft als noch Disketten dabei waren  [size=-2]_...muss doch direkt mal in den Keller schauen..._[/size]

Das "CS500M" kommt für mich leider nicht in Frage, da eine "R9 390X" auf meiner Wunschliste steht. Lieber viel zu viel Leistung in der Reserve und Ruhe im Kasten, als ein lautes Netzteil das fast am Limit läuft. Außerdem will ich mir nicht generell die Option nehmen ein Crossfire System zu bauen.

Testumfang - Vergleich altes 750 Watt NT < > neues 750 Watt NT:
- Lautstärke (3x) TP750W < > HX750i
- Stromverbrauch (3x)TP750W < > HX750i
- Kabelmanagement TP750W < > HX750i

Bei Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch dachte ich an 3 Szenarien. Leerlauf im Win7 bzw surfen im Netz, mittlere Last beim zocken von "nicht AAA Titeln“, Vollast bei Prime95 + Furmark. Unter "nicht AAA Titeln" verstehe ich zeitfressende MMOGs wie War Thunder, wer zockt denn schon 200 Stunden lang Crysis 3?

Testumfang - HX750i:
- Kabellängen (ich lege Wert auf Ordnung im Gehäuse, Kabel hinter dem Mainboard)
- Lautstärke (mit "NZXT G10" auf der "HD 7970" natürlich)
- Zubehör (Sinnvoll, Menge)
- Bedienbarkeit + Funktionalität des Windows Tools
- Verpackung
- Eventuell noch kurzen Vergleich mit OC < > ohne OC

PS: Ich habe über Weihnachten genau 3 Wochen Urlaub, es ist genug Zeit zum testen da.

PSS: Sorry für 200 edits dieses Beitrags!!!


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich auch gerne für eines der Netzteile bewerben.
Da ich eh vorhabe, mein aktuelles Netzteil in Rente zu schicken, würde sich das gut treffen.

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:

AMD FX-6300
AsRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0
AMD Radeon HD7850
8GB Kingston RAM
120GB SSD von Samsung
1TB HDD von Western Digital
LC Power Pro 925 B
LC Power Office Netzteil mit 600W

Habe schon etwas erfahrung mit dem Einbau und der Nutzung von Hardware Komponenten. Von daher dürfte der Einbau garkein Problem darstellen.

Zu Vergleichen gäbe es für einerseits die Wärmeentwicklung zwischen den Netzteilen, zudem auch die Kabellänge und inwiefern sich mit den Netzteilen das Kabelmanagement betreiben lässt. Dann steht für mich auf der Angenda, inwiefern sich das Netzteil im ausgeschaltetene Zustand befindet (PC ist aus, Strom jedoch an), auch der Stromverbrauch und vergleich zwischen den Netzteilen ist sehr wichtig!

Rechtschreibung und Grammatik stellen für mich weitgehend kein Problem dar, hatte in Deutsch bisher immer gute Noten.


----------



## Gadget2 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für einen Test des Corsair HX750i bewerben.

Die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrsche ich dudenkonform durch eines meiner Hobbys(Animes subben) und was das Schreiben von Artikeln angeht habe ich schon etwas Erfahrung durch das Schreiben von Zeitungsartikeln für eine unserer Lokalzeitungen, da dies mal Thema einer Projektwoche im Abi war.

Das Netzteil hätte folgende Hardware zu befeuern:
i5 3570K @3.40GHz 
Corsair Vengeance LP 32GB CL9 @1600Mhz 
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB 
Seagate Barracuda 1000GB 
MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G @ 1000MHz 

Untergebracht ist alles in einem FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4.

Da ich meine GTX 660 Ti bisher jedoch für keinen vernünftigen Preis losgeworden bin, überlege ich diese als PhysX-Berechner wieder in mein System zu integrieren. Mit meinem 400W Be quiet! Netzteil fehlt mir dafür in erster Linie natürlich die Power, daher würde mir dieser Test sehr gelegen kommen.

An Messgeräten steht mir folgendes zur Verfügung:
Ein VOLTCRAFT Energy Check 3000 zur Messung der Leistungsaufnahme des Sytems.
Ein VOLTCRAFT SL-100 zur Messung der Lautheit. (Ja, ich bin ein Silent-Fanatiker)
Ein Infrarot Laser Thermometer zur Punktmessung der Wärmeabstrahlung.

Eine fähige Systemkamera für Fotos ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Ich würde mich über eine PN freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Gadget2


----------



## Yedi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Guten tag zusammen,

ich bin 46 Jahre alt, mit Computern aufgewachsen und so auch mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. Eure Zeitung habe ich seit der Erstausgabe (11/2000) nicht nur im blick 
und einige male habe ich auch für mich noch interessante Neuigkeiten oder Details erfahren.

Seit etwa 1997 / 98 baue ich grundsätzlich meine PC´s selber und natürlich auch für einige andere, es ist meist immer ein "besserer" PC, als ein von der Stange gekaufter.
So habe ich eben auch einige Erfahrungen bezüglich der Netzteile verschiedenster Bauart und Hersteller.

In meinem Haushalt gibt es drei PC´s, allesamt selbstgebaut, den Hauptrechner würde ich für den Test verwenden.

Die Daten

Motherboard   : Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
CPU Typ	    : AMD FX-8350, 4000 MHz 
Speicher 8 Gb : G Skill RipjawsX F3-17000CL11-4GBXL
Amd Radeon 5790 
2 * samsung 500 Gb Festplatten
1 * SSD Adata 128 Gb
X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Series PCI-E

Momentan verwendetes Netzteil

Sharkoon WPM700 V2 PC-Netzteil (700 Watt, ATX, Kabelmanagement)

Für den Test würde ich das Netzteil zum einen durch ein Amperemeter überwachen und zum anderen den PC zumindest leicht Übertakten.
Wichtig ist für mich immer ein niedriger Lärmpegel (fiepen unter Last oder starke Lüftergeräusche).
Interessant sollte auch die Wärmeentwicklung an dem Netzteil selbst sein und zuguter letzt das aller wichtigste, die Stabilität. 

Ansonsten Euch noch einen netten Gruß da lass

Yedi


----------



## YankeeF (17. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo PCGHX Team,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]würde mich sehr für das Corsair HX750i Netzteil interessieren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In meinen über 17 PC-Jahren habe ich schon ein paar Netzteile genauer unter die Lupe genommen, diesmal würde ich gern meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke erstmalig in einem Testbericht verewigen. Natürlich steht mir keine Chroma Teststation zur Verfügung aber der Verbrauch ließe sich schon messen. Würde auch die Innereien des Corsair genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Aktuell verrichten ein CoolerMaster V700 – 700 Watt in meinem PC sein Werk.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Corsair HX Serie ist aktuell die interessanteste Netzteilserie für mich. Als Überwachungsfreak würde ich mir gern ein Bild machen, was man alles mit Corsairs Link überwachen kann und in wie weit die Ergebnisse stimmen. Aber auch die anderen Leistungswerte sind für mich von großer Bedeutung. Wie Qualität, Lieferumfang, Spannung usw.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Da das HX750i ein sehr interessantes Produkt ist, dürfte es ein leichtes sein auf die 8000 Zeichen zu kommen. Untermalen würde ich den Bericht mit ausführlichen Fotos (Sony NEX Kamera ist vorhanden) und Diagrammen. Gerne würde ich auch auf Fragen der anderen Leser eingehen und meinen Testbericht dahingehend anpassen bzw. die Fragen beantworten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mein System:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RAM: 16GB Ballistix DDR3 RAM 1600[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]SSD + HDD[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia GTX770[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Netzteil: CoolerMaster V700 – 700 Watt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Aquaero 5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wasserkühlung CPU + GPU[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 DVD und 1 BluRay Player[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Creative X-Fi Soundkarte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wifi Karte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-          [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Untergebracht ist das Ganze in einem LianLi Big Tower (daher sollte auch die Kabellänge passen)[/FONT]


  Würde mich sehr freuen meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen zu dürfen.

  Viele Grüße
  YankeeF

  P.S.: Wundere mich nur das es relativ wenige Bewerbungen gibt.


----------



## eXquisite (17. November 2014)

> P.S.: Wundere mich nur das es relativ wenige Bewerbungen gibt.



Weil leider nur die wenigsten Ahnung von der inneren Konstruktion und Technik haben.


----------



## ebastler (17. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Und ein Testsystem um 750W auszulasten...


----------



## YankeeF (17. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Naja ich glaub da braucht man eh professionelles Equipment ich denke so ein Lesertest hat ein anderen Fokus. Schließlich ist ja die Redaktion der PCGH auch für Tests zuständig. 

Soll jetzt nicht heißen, das Leserreviews nicht genauso professionell sein können. Die Reviews sind ja meißt ausführlicher da in der Printausgabe der Platz fehlt. Nur bei den Messergebnissen würde ich dem Magazin eher vertrauen.


----------



## eXquisite (17. November 2014)

Die PCGH Redaktion testet aber keine Netzteile, das macht Philipp hier ausm Forum


----------



## Lugior (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Ich hatte auch überlegt mich zu bewerbern. 
Gerade das 750W Netzteil mit Monitoring finde ich interessant, aber ich hätte es nicht auslasten können. Und einfach nur mal mit nem Oszilloskop und ner Wärmebildkamera messen, ist einem Leserbericht nicht würdig. Als Elektriker kann ich zwar ein bisschen was über den Inhalt sagen, aber ohne Belastungstest bringt das nicht viel. Die Lautstärke kann ich leider auch nicht messen.
Ich hab aber schon länger vor mir mal eine Platine zusammen zu löten mit der ich die Belastung simmulieren kann. Ich hab die Feiertage über Urlaub, vielleicht klappt es dann ja und irgendwann kommt sicher wieder ein Test. 

Auf die Ergebnisse dieser Tests bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

ich auch schon und würde mich sehr darüber freuen ..... da ich schon seit ca 10 jahren Pc schrauben mein hobby ist 

weiß jemand schon wie sie sich entschieden haben?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:

HX750i:
- eXquisite
- Gadget2
- YankeeF

CS550M:
- Goyoma
- ebastler
- marvinj


----------



## ebastler (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*



Danke für die Chance, ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen!


----------



## eXquisite (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*



> Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
> 
> HX750i:
> - eXquisite
> ...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Macht das ordentlich Jungs


----------



## Goyoma (18. November 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
> 
> HX750i:
> - eXquisite
> ...


----------



## YankeeF (18. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Danke euch, freu mich schon auf das Netzteil


----------



## marvinj (19. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
> 
> HX750i:
> - eXquisite
> ...


 
Werde mein Bestes geben


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Allgemeine Information, bevor alle einzeln via PN nachfragen: Die Netzteile wurden vermutlich noch nicht versendet. Ich habe Corsair informiert, dass die Testmuster noch nicht angekommen sind. Der Testzeitraum wird angepasst, sobald mehr Informationen bezüglich des Verstandstatus vorliegen.


----------



## marvinj (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Alles klar


----------



## ebastler (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Das ist sehr schlecht, denn ich habe jetzt bis zu den Weihnachtsferien keine Zeit mehr. In den Ferien bin ich daheim in Italien, und nach den Ferien habe ich Prüfungen... Muss schauen, dass ich den Test da irgendwie dazwischen hinkriege... 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Wie mir einige Lesertester berichtet haben, sind die Testmuster eingetroffen. Als *Fertigstellungstermin* gilt daher nun Sonntag, der *11.01.2015*. Sollte das im Einzelfall Probleme bereiten, dann bitte eine PN an mich senden, sobald absehbar ist, dass der Termin nicht eingehalten werden kann.


----------



## ebastler (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Hallo,

Mein Netzteil ist auch da. Die Ankunft ist aber verdammt ungünstig, da ich über die Ferien nur sehr kurz meinen PC habe zum Testeb habe, und danach sofort Klausuren. 
Naja, die Praxistests dauern nicht lange, und tippen/fotografieren/aufschrauben kann ich überall. Termin passt.

Danke vielmals an Corsair und PCGH für die Gelegenheit!


----------



## marvinj (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Alles klar, ist notiert. Schaffe ich auch, denke ich mal


----------



## YankeeF (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Corsair HX750i und 3 x Corsair CS550M - jetzt für den Lesertest der Netzteile bewerben!*

Danke für die Verlängerung Weihnachtszeit ist schon etwas stressig aber der 11.01. ist mehr als genug. Netzteil ist auch schon angekommen. Vielen Dank!


----------

